# Look Bottles



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can purchase the large (800ml) Look bottles? I can't seem to find the large ones anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.glorycycles.com/lowabo.html

I know these are just the small ones, but perhaps they can help you get the larger ones...?


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks maximum7, I was going to send glorycycles an email if no one here had a source for the large ones. I was hoping perhaps Chas would know?


----------

